# PIKO BR80 valve gear upgrade...



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Apologies if this has been posted before, but I can't get the search function to funct.

For those fed up looking at the awful solid plastic valve gear of this otherwise useful model, and the US version as well, of course, Herr Getz makes a set of brass add-ons to improve the appearance of the loco no end.
See here - http://www.der-lokbauer.de/Full instructions [auf Deutsch] on fitting Herr Getz's after-market dress-up kit to make the plastic BR80 valve gear look a mite more realistic.Price is EUR 49.00 plus shipping. tacwww.ovgrs.org


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, I had posted a notice that it was coming, but I think from a different vendor? 

Looks good, and a good price, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, does appear to be different. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/19/aft/115015/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------

